# Best way to conceal wires



## zowper (2 mo ago)

Hello!

I've searched this forum for "conceal wires", "hide cables", "tape down wires", "Eternabond" and many other searches and I cannot seem to find the best methods or pros/cons.

I have a white cable that need to run across the surface of a roof. I originally got "Eternabond" to stick it down (and also to hide the white color). I'm looking for various other options that I can try in the future. If you can point out the benefits and drawbacks of various methods, that would be really helpful for me to decide what will work best for future projects.

Thanks so much, everyone! You are all amazing and I really appreciate what you're doing here! 😁🙏


----------



## zowper (2 mo ago)

zowper said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've searched this forum for "conceal wires", "hide cables", "tape down wires", "Eternabond" and many other searches and I cannot seem to find the best methods or pros/cons.
> 
> ...


Also, these wires are normally surface mounted rather than drilled into an attic (because not all of the locations have access to the attic). Thanks again! 😀👍


----------

